# دخول مهندسين الصحه والسلامه البيئه ومهندسين الحفر في مجال الحفر فقط



## h.chemist (18 أبريل 2008)

ارجو التعارف بكم جميعا لان هذا سوف يتيح لنا معلومات عن مساعده بعضنا في كل شي شكرا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (18 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز اهلا و سهلا بيك في المنتدى اتمنى لك الموفقية و بارك الله بيك على حبك لمساعدة الاخرين جزاك الله خير


----------



## h.chemist (18 أبريل 2008)

برجاء كتابه الاسم والتخصص وكيفيه التواصل شكرا لبدا بنفسي هشام سعيد متخصص صحه وسلامه بيئه بشركه حفر


----------



## kemo26 (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم كريم الهلالى Edc 
وشكلى يا اخ هشام هتخصص فى Hse


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

ممكن *****ك
لكي نتواصل بس اكتبه علي ******


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

ازيك
ازاي نتواصل 0123595521 بليز كنترول سيبه


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

اعرفكم بنفسي هشام اعمل بشركه حفر متخصص امن صناعي اوhse


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

انتوا فين ياجماعه مش بتردوا ليه


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## zaabat (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا ميكانيكي تنقيب
الايميل [email protected]
الهاتف 00213660454701


----------

